# [AD] Un controleur de domaine secondaire sous Gentoo ?

## 404_crazy

Salut a tous,

Dans le cadre d'un renouvellement de parc de serveurs je voudrais mettre en place la solution suivante :

serveur 2003        === > Heartbeat <===      gentoo + samba

(serveur AD 1er)                                             (serveur AD 2nd)

cette solution est elle réalisable ? est elle selon vous la bonne solution ?

j'ai pensé à ca car je n'ai pas envie de payer 2 licences pour les serveurs 2k3 et que je suis dans l'obligation de laisser le premier serveur sous 2003...

(Le serveur AD primaire étant sous contrat de 4h le serveur 2nd ne devrai pas trop servir )

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Ton besoin c'est juste l'annuaire LDAP ?

Car remplacé complètement une AD avec Samba je crois que ce n'est pas encore possible et qu'il faudra patienter jusqu'a Samba 4.0

Après si c'est juste pour faire de haute dispo entre le ldap 2003 et un ldap Linux et même si je ne l'ai jamais mis en œuvre c'est p-e jouable.

Cordialement.

----------

## 404_crazy

J'ai besoin de l'annuaire et d'un partage de fichier utilisateur classique.

si c'est possible j'aimerais bien appliqué certaine GPO aussi mais ce n'est pas une obligation.

Par contre il me faudrait la gestion de quota sur les répertoires User (qui son stocké sur un NAS) mais il me semblait que samba gérait ca...

----------

## sd44

j'ai aussi un 2003 pour le domaine et les GPO, j'ai migré le dns sur des serveur gentoo depuis maintenant 5 ans  (comme tout le reste d'ailleur ...) et ça marche tres bien.

il faut juste ajouter les zones a la con de billou pour que ça marche.

----------

## RaX

Bonjour,

@sd44:

Oui c'est sûr que pour le DNS ça fonctionne très bien mais pas pour les GPO ? c'est pour cela que moi j'attendais Samba 4 pour remplacer vraiment le Contrôleur de domaine Windows par une joyeuseté Linux.

----------

## 404_crazy

Ok sinon quelqu'un a il déjà tester ce genre de chose avec Heartbeat ? 

sachant que les GPO ne sont pas indispensable dans mon cas...

----------

## sd44

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> @sd44:
> 
> Oui c'est sûr que pour le DNS ça fonctionne très bien mais pas pour les GPO ? c'est pour cela que moi j'attendais Samba 4 pour remplacer vraiment le Contrôleur de domaine Windows par une joyeuseté Linux.

 

Dans le sens ou je garde encore un windows pour les GPO.

Es tu certain que avec samba 4 on peut gerer les GPO ? et deployer des strategies windows sur un parc ... 

samba 4 integre un annuaire LDAP, mais pour le reste j'ai un doute.

----------

## RaX

Si ont en crois le Wiki du projet je dirais oui  :Smile: 

http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO#Implementing_Group_Policy_.28GPO.29_into_samba_4_domain

----------

## 404_crazy

J'ai enfin installer mon maquettage, mon A.D. fonctionne très bien et mon samba avec ldap aussi mais pour l'instant il sont indépendant l'un de l'autre, donc a votre avis que faut il utilisé pour synchroniser openldap et A.D.  ?

merci d'avance

----------

## 404_crazy

bonjour,

Je cherche a synchronisé ma base OpenLDAP (avec les mots de passe) avec ma base AD (AD => OLDAP ou OLDAP => AD) j'ai vu qu'il exister plusieurs solution comme heimdal, ad4unix ou SFU.

Je voudrait savoir si certain avait tester ces solutions ? et quelle est a votre avis la plus simple a mettre en place ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

